# Carb for GA16 engine



## Riker (May 1, 2004)

I got a GA16 Sunny with carb that started to waste fuel and need reparation...

Since im in europe, couple of mechanics ive asked to repair it said that they dont know how to deal with japanese carbs, and they dont got the specs for it...

So i would like if someone could tell me make and model of ga16 engine's carb...and replacements for it, such as Weber or Dellorto...thanks


----------

